# who has? allen



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

who has a picture of the first allen bow? or has one!. the one tom jennings named a compound (not the one he submitted for the patten) please post.


----------



## badluckmike (Jan 19, 2008)

*Allen bow*

I have an original Allen bow. I posted a picture of it on the 'what was your first compound' thread. It won't upload it again for this reply. Let me know if you need any other pics of it.
Mike


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

badluckmike said:


> I have an original Allen bow. I posted a picture of it on the 'what was your first compound' thread. It won't upload it again for this reply. Let me know if you need any other pics of it.
> Mike


If you right click the image and copy the location, then you can paste the link with the image tool at the top of the post window..


----------

